
Code of Ethics Doesn't Influence Decisions of Software Developers - tsumnia
https://www.csc.ncsu.edu/news/2155
======
charlesism
Well, that's a bummer. Still, I can think of considerations with a "code of
ethics" aside from direct prevention. Certainly easier to deal with a
violation after the fact, if you don't have to argue about what the
expectations even were.

If a policeman tickets you for speeding, there's not usually any argument over
whether speeding is legal or not. "No speeding" is codified by law.

